# When are you due? What are you having? Remember to update after you deliver!



## Babyduo

Please respond with when you are due and what you are having and I will add you to the list. Remember to come back and update with actual date and type of delivery!

*March 2012*
:oneofeach: Bumblebee117 - due March 4th, 2012 (fraternal) born on February 8th, 2012 at 36+3 - vaginal birth 
*
APRIL 2012*
:twinboys: Ste4mr due 28th April Fraternal Babies born 37w 8th April 2012 Vaginal

*MAY 2012*
:oneofeach: Kielee due 3rd May Babies born 37+5 17th April 2012 Csec
Ki:oneofeach: Zephyr due 15th May Babies born at 38w 1st May 2012 Vaginal
:twinboys: chloe11 due 17th May Babies born 36+2 26th April 2012 Csec
:twingirls: Minivan due 21st May Fraternal Babies born 2nd May 2012 Csec

*JUNE 2012*
:twingirls: addie25 due 3rd ? Babies born 12th May 2012 Csec
:twinboys: Harvest2009 due 25th June Fraternal Babies born 36+3 31st May 2012 EmCsec
:twinboys: redmovie due 17th June Babies born at 33+2 1st may 2012 Csec

*JULY 2012*
:twinboys: scottishchick 9th July Identical Babies born at 32w+3 18th May 2012 Csec
:twingirls: tweety pie 17th July Babies born 15th June at 35+3 Vaginal
:oneofeach: kjv due 18th July Babies born on 8th June Vaginal


*AUGUST 2012*
:twinboys: labmommy due 10th AuW Babies born at 36+2 Csec
:oneofeach: JaniceT due 13th August Babies born 23 July 37 weeks Csec
:twinboys: TTCnum2 due 13th August Babies born at 35 weeks 10th July Csec
:twinboys: arj due 14th August Identical Babies born 11th July 35+1 Vaginal
:twingirls: fernanda due 16th August Identical Babies born at 37 weeks Vaginal
:oneofeach: ajlucky due 27th August Babies born July 17th 34 weeks
:twingirls: campbell06 due 31st August Identical Babies born Aug 8th at 36 weeks 5 days Csec
:oneofeach: menb due 31st August Fraternal Babies born at 34 weeks

*SEPTEMBER 2012*
:twingirls: kcoennen due 1st September Fraternal Babies born at 34 weeks Csec
:twinboys: FloridaGirl21 due 4th September - vaginally on 8/20, fraternal at 37+6 wks 
:oneofeach: whiskey due 7th September Fraternal
:oneofeach: Goody82710 due 10th September Babies born August 22, at 37 + 2!! csec
:twinboys: Bon18 due 28th of September Identical Babies born 15th August Csec @ 33+5 weeks
:twingirls: zee1984 due 30th September Identical - Identical girls born via scheduled csection on Aug 17th both were born at 3:18pm. Born at 33.5weeks!!!! Spent 3 weeks in Level 2 NICU and have been doing great since being discharged 

*OCTOBER 2012*
:twingirls: + due 2nd Oct Fraternal babies born at 36 weeks c sec
:twingirls: HLanders due Oct Fraternal Babies born 35 +1 8/27/12
:twingirls: Mrs Mc due 10th Oct Identical.. 36+3, emergency c-sec
:twingirls: Traskey due 18th Oct Fraternal
:oneofeach: Smm3 due 19th Oct

*NOVEMBER 2012*
:twingirls: Meezerowner induced vaginal delivery on November 1, fraternal
:twingirls: AMM1031 due 2nd November - Cadence 7lbs 5ozs 19 1/2in MaKenna 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 in born 10/30/12 @ 2:05 & 2:07pm via scheduled c-section.
:twinboys: Dollywally due 17th November ??? Fraternal
:oneofeach: jackie2012 due 21st November - born 10/19/12 @ 35+2 Yyvia c-section
:twingirls: lambchops due 30th November Fraternal

*DECEMBER 2012*
:twingirls: Deethehippy due 6th Dec Identical- born 9th of Nov via C-section.
:twinboys: Janey1980 fraternal due December 14th-vaginal delivery at 37 weeks on Yy24th November.
:twinboys: Porcelain - fraternal due December 19th- vaginal delivery on December 10 
:twinboys: BabyBG - Identical boys due to arrive via c-section around Dec 19 2012 
:oneofeach: san fran shan due December 24th, induction scheduled for Nov 26th @ 36 weeks - vaginal birth 11/26/12 @ 36 weeks
:oneofeach: PammyJ due December 27th- vaginal delivery December 17th 
:twingirls: katrus78 due 28th December Fraternal- born December 9 by C-section -37weeks 2 days.
:pink::pink::pink: BellaDonna818 due 29th December - Delivered November 8 via C-section
:twingirls: jogami due 31st -December- fraternal girls born December 12 (12-12-12)
:yellow::yellow: ~Hope~ due 31st December

*JANUARY 2013*
:oneofeach: moo_fie due 3rd January Fraternal- vaginal delivery on December 17th
:twingirls: mummykel1984 due 12th January 2012 - c-section booked for Dec 20th
:twinboys: Cabbage  c-section January 14
:twinboys: Lisa24  delivered January 14

*FEBRUARY 2013*
:twingirls: Anikonjo due 10th Feb 2013 Identical - C section on 14 January (36+1)
:twingirls: ShelbyLC due February 5 2013 identical - Arrived 11/25/12 via c-section @29+5
:oneofeach:  DragonflyWing  due February 14 2013 delivered at 31 +6 by c-section on Dec 19, 2012
:oneofeach: hopingfor4 due 22nd Feb 2013
:oneofeach: hopingforit delivered January 24
*
MARCH 2013*
:twingirls: May2011Mommy Due March 3rd mono/di identical 
:oneofeach:drsquid  due March 6th vaginal birth on Feb 25th
:oneofeach:  88kelly due March 9th- vaginal delivery Feb 22 at 37 +6
:oneofeach: BlueStorm due March 17th
:twinboys:  tryingtrying  due March 19th- vaginal delivery 1st of February @ 31weeks
:twingirls:  MrsC8776  born Feb 22 via C-section at 35 weeks 5 days.
:twingirls: marymoomin due March 27th - fraternal delivered March 18 emergency c-section at 35 weeks +2.

* April 2013 *
:oneofeach:  pinkfee  due April 12 c-section delivery on 22 March at 37 weeks
:oneofeach: trying4kiddo3 due April 13 
:oneofeach: Jenn76 due April 17
:oneofeach: ttc1soon  due April 30 c-section delivery at 34 weeks + 6 days

*May 2013*

:oneofeach: juliet11 due May 6
:oneofeach: nyba due May 12
:twinboys:  pixie23  due May 20th fraternal born April 19
:yellow::yellow: Banana2012 due May 21st - Identical
:oneofeach:  greeneyes0279 due May 22 delivered via c-section on April 17th at 35 weeks.
:yellow::yellow: Sunshine15 due May 24th c-section
:twinboys:  Babyduo due May 29th - mono/di born on May 2 at 36 + 1 Josiah-vaginal birth Joshua emergency c section

*June 2013*
:twinboys: jewelsbaby81 due June 2nd
:twinboys: CottlestonPie due June 9th fraternal
:yellow::yellow: Anidae due June 10th fraternal
:twinboys: DayDay24 due June 19
:yellow::yellow: Victory78 due June 25th
:twinboys: Tulip77 due June 25th
:oneofeach: bluckycharmed due June 26th

*July 2013*
:twinboys: Amjon due July 9th
:yellow::yellow: HappyBunny AB July 24th

*August 2013*
:oneofeach: GemmaG due August 7
:oneofeach: Beemama321 due August 5th
:twinboys: DoreenM fraternal twins to be delivered via c- section due August 14
:yellow::yellow: sweetieinva due August 14th
:oneofeach: wannabeprego due August 15th
:twinboys: MrsJerome due August 20 with di/di twins
*September 2013*
:yellow::yellow: jkhjnjhb8879 due September 4th
:yellow::yellow::yellow: Brightstarshi due September 9
:yellow::yellow: Sunny Monkey due September 12

*October 2013 *
:yellow::yellow: Hopingnowsit
:yellow::yellow: lola_1986 due Oct 13
:yellow::yellow: sugarplumbum due Oct 31

*November 2013*
:yellow::yellow: zowiey due Nov 5
:yellow::yellow: Luna_19 due November 10


----------



## Babyduo

Hey everyone... I am trying to take over for San Fran Shan who did a great job! Please review and let me know if anything is not correct. I had to re-input the genders so please forgive me if I got something wrong!


----------



## drsquid

mine is good.. thank you


----------



## fidgets mammy

Hi mine were 36+2 not 3. X


----------



## greeneyes0279

I am due May 22, 2013 and I'm having a girl and boy.


----------



## MrsC8776

Things look great for me. Can you remove the elective c-section part though. I don't think my ob's are happy that I want this but we will see how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## BellaDonna818

I posted in one of the old threads, so I'll just repost here. ;) I delivered my triplet girls November 8 via c-section.


----------



## katrus78

I am due Dec 28th, but I'd like to update my c-section is booked for Dec 18th. Although I am really hoping they will move it up a week. Thank you for taking over the thread!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi! I am new here, I am due June 26th but dont know the sexes yet! Still cant believe its twins... I dont know if I will for a while yet!


----------



## katrus78

Sorry, my c-section has been moved to tomorrow, 12/09/12. I will be 37+2.


----------



## Bon18

katrus78 said:


> Sorry, my c-section has been moved to tomorrow, 12/09/12. I will be 37+2.

You're evicting them??? You must be over the moon


----------



## Babyduo

katrus78 said:


> Sorry, my c-section has been moved to tomorrow, 12/09/12. I will be 37+2.

YEAH!! I am so glad they finally moved the date up for you!


----------



## katrus78

What a relief!!! I am very very very happy! Still can't process the fact that by this time tomorrow I will already have them!


----------



## katrus78

I had my girls this morning at 37+2! Sofia was 6.12 lb, and Madeleine was 7.8 lb! No NICU, no problems, and girls will be coming home with me.


----------



## pixie23

Katrus, that's wonderful news! Glad the girls are doing so well, hope you're doing well too!

Just found out that I'm team blue X 2!


----------



## Babyduo

pixie23 said:


> Katrus, that's wonderful news! Glad the girls are doing so well, hope you're doing well too!
> 
> Just found out that I'm team blue X 2!

Oh... I'm so hoping they will do an ultrasound during my next visit! I want to know! My son is a little outnumbered by sisters and has been praying for a brother for over 2 years! Once he said to me, with tears in his eyes, "mom it isn't fair, I don't have a brother, I don't even have half of a brother!" (I think meant a half brother, though I'm not sure where he heard that term) I would love to give him a Christmas present telling him his prayers have been answered!


----------



## Bon18

katrus78 said:


> I had my girls this morning at 37+2! Sofia was 6.12 lb, and Madeleine was 7.8 lb! No NICU, no problems, and girls will be coming home with me.

Congratulations Kat x


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, girls! 
BabyDuo, my older boy is now way outnumbered too, and e was praying for at least one boy out of the two. I took him to that u/s where they told us hey are both girls. He was kind of disappointed. I wish you have a boy though, it would b a wonderful present for your boy! Btw, you can really find out any time now. I found out at 15w3d.


----------



## jogami

Congrats Katrus :D great weights and they sound extremely healthy! Best wishes to you and your family :flower:


----------



## ttc1soon

Well I figure I should get added to this list since no one else is due in April haha. Due date is April 30th (Dr. is assuming the first week in April though.) With boy/girl twins.


----------



## nyba

40 week due date is May 12th. I'm having a boy and a girl!


----------



## Babyduo

Wow May mammas we are starting to fill those genders in now. There are a lot of us due in about a two week period....going to be fun as we closer!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Just wanted to update that my fraternal twins are both boys.


----------



## pixie23

Whoo for more boys!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi, I'm due July 24th. I'll update once I know what I'm having. Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain

Update: Caspian and Aegean, frat boys were born Dec. 10 vaginally.


----------



## katrus78

So that's why you were home from the hospital before me lol! Great job on the vaginal delivery!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Porcelain said:


> Update: Caspian and Aegean, frat boys were born Dec. 10 vaginally.

Congratulations Porcelain!! You kept that quiet! I love their names :flower:

People keep sneakily having their babies and not making threads about it lol... couldn't imagine why, its not like you're all busy or anything :haha:


----------



## katrus78

Haha! I was stalking Porcelain on FB, so that's how I knew before she posted on here :) congratulations, Dani!!!! 
I am thinking to collect some of my latest posts with all the stuff that was going on in the past couple of weeks, and just save it for myself to show the kids later what a great fun adventure it was :)


----------



## Bon18

Congrats porcelain :)


----------



## jogami

Fraternal girls born on 12-12-12. Mia Giovanna born weighing 2.130kg at 13h04 and Leyla Giuliana born weighing 2.400kg at 13h06 :D


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats, Jogami! Love their birthdate, too! 
I'm guilty of FB stalking, too... Everyone's new additions are sooo beautiful! We have an exceptionally gorgeous batch of babies here!


----------



## Porcelain

katrus78 said:


> So that's why you were home from the hospital before me lol! Great job on the vaginal delivery!!!

I was screaming for epidurals and a c-section as I was pushing. I would have very vindicated if I was a nurse after refusing them when they offered them to me so many times! Lol


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Porcelain and jogami!!!


----------



## Babyduo

Congrats! I will update first page soon, I have to pull out my computer for that!


----------



## Deethehippy

My beautiful identical girls were born via csection on the 9th november at 2.08 and 2.09. Matilda Jeane weighed 5 pounds 10 oz and Charlotte June weighed 5 pounds 8 ozs :cloud9:


----------



## Bon18

Congrats Dee x


----------



## Anikonjo

I have a csection booked for Jan 18th! :happydance:


----------



## Victory78

I'm due 25 June 2013 - team yellow!


----------



## Jenn76

Hi, Love the front page! Great idea. I'm due April 17th, boy and a girl


----------



## PammyJ

I was induced on December 15 the, broke my waters at 10 am, started oxitosin around 10:30 am and everything happened so fast after that! Went from 5 cm to 10 cm in like 30 min. Wheeled me into the OR and Lillian Ella was born at 1:37pm and Marley Ron was born at 1:42 pm, Lilly 5 lbs 14 oz, and Marley 4 lbs 15 oz...both delivered vaginally, no tearing or anything! Short stay in nicu due to low blood sugar with boy and high Billi Reuben with girl. Happy to be home. Even happy to say that I'm now 3 lbs less than my pre pregnancy weight and all my jeans fit..at only 1 wk after giving birth. Hurray!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Pammy! Congrats! Great job! So awesome your weight came off so easily!


----------



## arj

Where is Cabbage on this list? Due late Jan isnt she???


----------



## pixie23

Congratulations!


----------



## Anikonjo

Congrats PammyJ! I was wondering when you'd have them. My turn is coming up pretty soon now!


----------



## Juliet11

Glad I spotted this thread!

I'm due May 6th 2013 with a boy and girl, however will have them in April most likely. 
I'm just over the moon and can't wait till April!


----------



## moo_fie

Had my boy/girl twins on December 17th natural spontaneous labour!
George arrived at 04:10 weighing 6lb 2oz and Emily arrived 6 minutes later weighing 6lb 8oz


----------



## pixie23

Congrats! What great birth weights to both be over 6lbs!


----------



## Babyduo

I always get confused as to who has delivered and who has not so I put the names of the people who have delivered in red. If you know someone has delivered or have any info about them let me know!


----------



## Cabbage

arj said:


> Where is Cabbage on this list? Due late Jan isnt she???

Only saw this now! :flower:
I think Babyduo is going to put me on the list, will update when I pop!:haha:


----------



## sweetieinva

I would love to be added to the list, twins due August 14th, 2013! :)


----------



## janey1980

My boys were born on 24th November at 37 weeks. Thomas was 5 lb 4 and Alexander 6 lb 6. Natural delivery, no problems and we all came home the day after


----------



## pixie23

Congrats janey!


----------



## Babyduo

Found out we are joining team blue! Identical twin boys.....couldn't be more thrilled- finally evening out the ratio in our home! I will add the new dates as soon as I pull out my laptop (can't use my phone)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## wannabeprego

Can I be added to the list please? :flower:I am pregnant with twins and they are due on August 15th, 2013. I don't know the sex yet since it is too early still, but I will be back to update once I do!! :thumbup:


----------



## Babyduo

wannabeprego said:


> Can I be added to the list please? :flower:I am pregnant with twins and they are due on August 15th, 2013. I don't know the sex yet since it is too early still, but I will be back to update once I do!! :thumbup:

I will add you as soon as I pull out my big computer. Congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

Babyduo said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list please? :flower:I am pregnant with twins and they are due on August 15th, 2013. I don't know the sex yet since it is too early still, but I will be back to update once I do!! :thumbup:
> 
> I will add you as soon as I pull out my big computer. Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!!! :flower:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hallo can you add me please? Due 9th June with fraternal boys :D


----------



## Babyduo

Everything should be updated... let me know if I missed anything!


----------



## Babyduo

I think w have 3 different moms scheduled for induction/c-section on the 14th. It has been a little while since anyone delivered and I thought I would post so this would pop to the top again so we get updates!


----------



## Cabbage

Yes, Anikonjo, Lisa24 and I are all getting induced on Jan 14th :happydance:


----------



## Anikonjo

Yep Cabbage is right. I just got confirmed for Monday at 8am EST! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Just wanted to wish Anikonjo, Lisa24 and Cabbage the very best of luck for smooth sailing and quick births on Monday. Wasn't sure where to put it though!

Looking forward to reading your stories and seeing your lovely little people :D


----------



## Beemama321

Hi, can I join?? I am pregnant with twins, they are due August 5, 2013! They are looking di/di right now, but not 100% sure. Sex determination still too early. Congrats and good luck to all you mamas so close to delivering! It feels like forever away for me :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Babyduo said:


> Found out we are joining team blue! Identical twin boys.....couldn't be more thrilled- finally evening out the ratio in our home! I will add the new dates as soon as I pull out my laptop (can't use my phone)

Was reading on twin statistics, and out of all the combinations of identical and fraternal, identical twin boys is the most rare :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Babyduo

Beemama321 said:


> Babyduo said:
> 
> 
> Found out we are joining team blue! Identical twin boys.....couldn't be more thrilled- finally evening out the ratio in our home! I will add the new dates as soon as I pull out my laptop (can't use my phone)
> 
> Was reading on twin statistics, and out of all the combinations of identical and fraternal, identical twin boys is the most rare :happydance: Congratulations!Click to expand...

Congratulations on your twins! Sometimes it seems forever for time to pass, but then you look up and it is almost time for them to be born! We are so excited to be having twin boys! Have an US next week and can't wait to see them again!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Had a private scan today! Looks like I am team Pink and Blue!! :pink::blue:


----------



## Beemama321

bluckycharmed said:


> Had a private scan today! Looks like I am team Pink and Blue!! :pink::blue:

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay more team purple =)


----------



## wannabeprego

bluckycharmed said:


> Had a private scan today! Looks like I am team Pink and Blue!! :pink::blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## Anikonjo

My twin girls Amelia and Brianna were born via csection on Monday January 14, 2013 @ 36+1 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

Anikonjo said:


> My twin girls Amelia and Brianna were born via csection on Monday January 14, 2013 @ 36+1 weeks. :thumbup:

Woohoo!!!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

Can I be added please :flower: my twins are due on the 7th August... Sexing scan is in 5wks so will update then with what we are having xx


----------



## Beemama321

GemmaG said:


> Can I be added please :flower: my twins are due on the 7th August... Sexing scan is in 5wks so will update then with what we are having xx

Yay, someone to chat with! We are due at the same time! Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## Babyduo

Just bumping to remind people to update!


----------



## hopingforit

My babies were born January 24 at 35+5 by c-section. Thank you!


----------



## amjon

My twins are two boys.


----------



## Beemama321

hopingforit said:


> My babies were born January 24 at 35+5 by c-section. Thank you!

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

amjon said:


> My twins are two boys.

How exciting!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear what we are having.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Two boys


----------



## Babyduo

Wow boys are pulling ahead I think. I will update asap with my laptop!


----------



## Babyduo

Bump this up...i know we have some new twin mammas and newly pregnant with twins.


----------



## 77Tulips

Twin boys :)


----------



## Babyduo

77Tulips said:


> Twin boys :)

Congratulations! What is your due date?


----------



## 77Tulips

Babyduo said:


> 77Tulips said:
> 
> 
> Twin boys :)
> 
> Congratulations! What is your due date?Click to expand...

:dohh: Baby brain x2!!!

Twin boys due 25th June :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Our girls arrived on 2/22/13 (35w5d) via c section. Baby A was 4lbs 15oz and baby B was 6lbs 9.5oz. We've been in the NICU and not sure for how much longer but they seem to be doing well.


----------



## GemmaG

Update - fraternal boy girl twins :) xx


----------



## Babyduo

MrsC8776 said:


> Our girls arrived on 2/22/13 (35w5d) via c section. Baby A was 4lbs 15oz and baby B was 6lbs 9.5oz. We've been in the NICU and not sure for how much longer but they seem to be doing well.

Congratulations! Is the NICU stay for feeding or temp control issues or were they having breathing problems?


----------



## Babyduo

Everything is updated if any of the new twin and triplet moms want to be added let me know!


----------



## drsquid

i went into labor at 3am on monday. waited to wake the folks til 5:30 and finally went in at around 7:30 am.. i was at about 3cm but they had trouble measuring because i was 100% effaced. that exam was one of the most painful things ive ever felt. anyway, they finally got me a room at 11:45 am and i was unchanged. at which point i said i wanted an epidural. the anesthesiologists was awesome. super nice guy. anyway. he put it in, no problem, first test dose, no problem.. 2nd.. i start feeling dizzy. then dizzier etc pressure dropped to 60/30... oops. my folks were freaked but doc was calm and all over it so i wasnt worried. apparently it was because i was dehydrated. dropped about 3 more times but never as significantly and never again after the very beginning. anyway i spent the after noon hanging out on fb etc etc. the boy had dropped his heart rate when my pressure dropped but then after that it was pretty high so they didnt wanna give me pit... but as it turns out, i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes anyway. they checked me again at about 4 something when i was having pain again, and i was at 8cm. my doc wasnt available til after 5:30 but... it was all good. got to complete maybe an hour later and they had me push in the labor room to +2 station. i also had a few ice chips at this point (first thing i had since 5 am)... bad idea, puked the whole way to the or.. but once they got me dosed up again on the epidural i was fine. pushed for 30 min in the or (for a total of 45 min) and had Lila at 7:19 pm. 19.5 inches 5 lbs 7 oz. The boy was head down but... sunnyside up. Had a horrible time getting him under the pubic bone. I thnk the fact i stayed in such good shape really helped me here. I had to keep getting them to topup the epidural because i couldnt cope with the pain at all. Theyd have me push 3 times with each contraction and Id push 1 time then couldnt keep going, the pain was just too insane. Once the epidural was topped up, figured out where/how to push was harder but at least i could do it. Slept between contractions. Took over 2 more hours to push him out, and they had to use the vacuum. I knew if i didnt give it everything i was getting both a long labor and a section... luckily he was a trooper and kept his heart rate good etc. Oliver was born at 9:50 pm 20 inches, 6 lbs 3 oz. Both passed their hearing tests and had low to intermediate bili... so we got to go home wednesday. been pumping but still have colostrum so im only getting maybe a cc at a time. they nursed all night (was having good luck getting them to latch but theyd then they wouldnt suck). got a 2nd degree perineal tear and "skid marks" but other than that ive been fine.. only been taking motrin for it.. and ive picked up all the swelling i didnt get during pregnancy from all the fluids they pumped into me.. only lost 13lbs (weighed myself when i came home but... i wasnt weighed at the hospital and i dont know how high it went with all the fluids). so we will see... sorry for all the me me me thread hijacking =)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 22









photo 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 15









photo 4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Meezerowner

Congratulations Drsquid.... lovely big babies too, your boy looks quite a chunk. Hope you have a speedy recovery and enjoy your little ones. x


----------



## GemmaG

Huge huge congrats :) they are both gorgeous and such great weights!!! Enjoy your two little bundle and well done xx


----------



## Victory78

congratulations drsquid - thank you for sharing your birth experience. Its really helpful to hear all the different experiences.

also, please could my due date be updated to 25 June - thanks


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats dr squid they are adorable! Way to push those babies out! I didn't lose the fluid until a week later and then I was down 40 pounds!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I forgot to update! My twins were born by emergency c-section on 12/19/12 at 31+6.


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations drsquid! I love the pictures! Thanks for the update dragonflywing!


----------



## MrsC8776

Babyduo said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Our girls arrived on 2/22/13 (35w5d) via c section. Baby A was 4lbs 15oz and baby B was 6lbs 9.5oz. We've been in the NICU and not sure for how much longer but they seem to be doing well.
> 
> Congratulations! Is the NICU stay for feeding or temp control issues or were they having breathing problems?Click to expand...

Thabk you! Sorry I missed your question. They were in NICU because one came out not breathing and once she was stable the other stopped breathing. Things just went from there on the breathing issues. Then it became feeding issues. All is good now but it was a tough week to say the least.


----------



## lizziedripping

Congrats Dr S :) Beautiful babies! Perfect that you went into labour the morning you were due to get induced. Enjoy those babies hun xxx


----------



## marymoomin

Congrats Drsquid!

I meant to update ages ago, di di girls. EDD keeps changing as I am having a planned c section but there are issues with theatre dates. Will update as soon as I know.


----------



## dashka

Congrats Dr. Squid!!! they are beautiful!!!!! cherish every moment!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hello Ladies...I would like to join if you don't mind....I just found out I'm having twins I'm supposed to be 6 weeks 5 days today but the ultrasound said the twins are measuring 5 days behind...they are fraternal and I will be due the end of October...congrats to all the other ladies on here as well!


----------



## pixie23

Congrats to the ladies who delivered their twins. Glad to hear that moms and babies are doing well!

Congrats hopingnowsit on your twins!


----------



## pinkfee

Congrats Drsquid... i was searching to see whether you had had yours yet! Glad everything went well. 

my EDD is 12th April... got my next consultancy apt on 19th march and will know whether i'm likely to try a natural birth or go c-section... up until this point both babies have either been transverse or breech, but my midwife reckoned one had turned so who knows! 

i've got borderline obstetric cholestasis, going back tomorrow for another blood test and monitoring, so unsure whether how far along i'll make it, 35weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Babyduo

35 weeks is great pinkfee! Congratulations hopingnowsit! I can't believe we are into October due dates already! I remember when I first came to the forum at 12 weeks and there were just a few May/June due dates. I will add your info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks babyduo... forgot to say having a boy and a girl. :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:flower: welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations to Dr Squid. Xx


----------



## Meezerowner

Hi Babyduo... I know its old news now - but can I be on the list as I feel a little left out! :cry:

I had my fraternal twin girls on the 1st November 2012 at 37+1 weeks - it was an induced vaginal birth.

Thanks. I will feel part of the team then! x


----------



## Babyduo

Meezerowner said:


> Hi Babyduo... I know its old news now - but can I be on the list as I feel a little left out! :cry:
> 
> I had my fraternal twin girls on the 1st November 2012 at 37+1 weeks - it was an induced vaginal birth.
> 
> Thanks. I will feel part of the team then! x

I will add everyone as soon as I pull out my big computer. Thanks for adding your info too


----------



## 88kelly

My Boy/Girl twins arrived on the 22/02/2013 after my waters broke and a very speedy 52 minute labour with just gas and air! Jackson David Marriott was 6lb 10oz and was born at 2.22pm and Beau Sophia Marriott was 5lb 13oz born 8 minutes later at2.30pm. Still on cloud 9!!! They are both very good and im loving being a twin mummy :) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







First ever picture.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10









Beau's first bath.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8









Jackson' first bath.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









2 Weeks difference.png
File size: 188.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babyduo

They are beautiful and you look amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## MrsC8776

88kelly said:


> My Boy/Girl twins arrived on the 22/02/2013 after my waters broke and a very speedy 52 minute labour with just gas and air! Jackson David Marriott was 6lb 10oz and was born at 2.22pm and Beau Sophia Marriott was 5lb 13oz born 8 minutes later at2.30pm. Still on cloud 9!!! They are both very good and im loving being a twin mummy :) xxxx

Congrats!! Such cute pictures. My girls were born on the same day. :cloud9:


----------



## pinkfee

Very impressive 88kelly with only gas and air! Great day to be born as well as thats my bday!

Good weights how far along were you?

Congrats x


----------



## lizziedripping

Congrats Kelly - gorgeous babies! :)

Pinkfee, I think Kelly was around 38wks when she delivered, correct me if I'm wrong Kelly xx


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## 88kelly

Thank you ladies! I was 37+6 xxx


----------



## Beemama321

88kelly said:


> My Boy/Girl twins arrived on the 22/02/2013 after my waters broke and a very speedy 52 minute labour with just gas and air! Jackson David Marriott was 6lb 10oz and was born at 2.22pm and Beau Sophia Marriott was 5lb 13oz born 8 minutes later at2.30pm. Still on cloud 9!!! They are both very good and im loving being a twin mummy :) xxxx

Congratulations!!!!!! They are so cute!!!:flower:


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!


----------



## wannabeprego

88kelly said:


> My Boy/Girl twins arrived on the 22/02/2013 after my waters broke and a very speedy 52 minute labour with just gas and air! Jackson David Marriott was 6lb 10oz and was born at 2.22pm and Beau Sophia Marriott was 5lb 13oz born 8 minutes later at2.30pm. Still on cloud 9!!! They are both very good and im loving being a twin mummy :) xxxx

Congratulations on the birth of your twin girl & boy!! They are so beautiful!! :flower:


https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/hearnec/Smilies/congrats3.gif


----------



## jogami

Only now managed to get on here to say hello and CONGRATS to all the new twin mommies! Congrats Dr Squid and 88Kelly they are gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi

we are due september,we are 14 weeks today .
last 2 pregnancies I had lost by now,so you can imagine how
excited we are :)


----------



## Babyduo

Trying4kiddo3 said:


> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!

Welcome to the forum and I have added you! How had your pregnancy gone so far


----------



## Babyduo

hopingnowsit said:


> Hello Ladies...I would like to join if you don't mind....I just found out I'm having twins I'm supposed to be 6 weeks 5 days today but the ultrasound said the twins are measuring 5 days behind...they are fraternal and I will be due the end of October...congrats to all the other ladies on here as well!

Can you tell me the date in Oct?


----------



## Babyduo

Brightstarshi said:


> hi
> 
> we are due september,we are 14 weeks today .
> last 2 pregnancies I had lost by now,so you can imagine how
> excited we are :)

Congratulations on the 2 trimester! Just wanted to ask when your sure date in sep so I can add you!


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

Babyduo said:


> Trying4kiddo3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!
> 
> Welcome to the forum and I have added you! How had your pregnancy gone so farClick to expand...

So far my pregnancy has been smooth sailing. Definitely very thankful for that. If only I could convince these two to flip head down, all would be perfect.


----------



## Babyduo

Trying4kiddo3 said:


> Babyduo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4kiddo3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!
> 
> Welcome to the forum and I have added you! How had your pregnancy gone so farClick to expand...
> 
> So far my pregnancy has been smooth sailing. Definitely very thankful for that. If only I could convince these two to flip head down, all would be perfect.Click to expand...

I know what you mean! Mine aren't as far along as yours (almost 29 weeks) but they can't make up their minds either. It seems they can't both be head down so as soon as one flips head down the other flips butt down. G for the last 6 weeks they won't stay in one position.


----------



## pinkfee

Trying4kiddo3 said:


> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!

Trying our due date is 1 day apart, i'm due on 12th April. So far both of mine have either been breech or transverse, but there has been a lot of movement recently, uncomfortable movement and i'm hoping they might have flipped themselves.


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

Babyduo said:


> Trying4kiddo3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyduo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4kiddo3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!
> 
> Welcome to the forum and I have added you! How had your pregnancy gone so farClick to expand...
> 
> So far my pregnancy has been smooth sailing. Definitely very thankful for that. If only I could convince these two to flip head down, all would be perfect.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! Mine aren't as far along as yours (almost 29 weeks) but they can't make up their minds either. It seems they can't both be head down so as soon as one flips head down the other flips butt down. G for the last 6 weeks they won't stay in one position.Click to expand...

Well, I hope they make up their minds for you soon! My girl (Baby B) has been breech the entire time. Baby A has been all over the place. My doctor will only let me attempt a vaginal delivery if both are head down so I am slowly coming to terms with the fact that a c-section is my only option. I just keep trying to think of the positives to a c-section such as scheduled date, will only take an hour or so instead of laboring all day, etc... I would much prefer a vaginal delivery but if c-section is my only option I'm determined to see the bright side. :flower:


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

pinkfee said:


> Trying4kiddo3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added? I've been reading this forum since we found out we were having twins at 18 weeks 5 days in November, just haven't posted. I am expecting b/g twins April 13. Both are breach at this point but c-section has not been scheduled yet. I am 35 weeks and 1 day today and so ready to meet my little ones in a few weeks!
> 
> Trying our due date is 1 day apart, i'm due on 12th April. So far both of mine have either been breech or transverse, but there has been a lot of movement recently, uncomfortable movement and i'm hoping they might have flipped themselves.Click to expand...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Usually I can feel Baby B's head right at my rib cage but today it feels a little different. Next appointment is tomorrow so maybe my doctor will check. Do you have a c-section or induction date scheduled yet? My doctor is fine with letting me go to 39 weeks as long as all continues smoothly. I'm hoping he'll schedule us a date tomorrow so I have a "light at the end of the tunnel."


----------



## pinkfee

I know... i'm not getting attached to either way of delivery, as i think it will only lead to disappointment, might have to swot up on labour though as i was leaning towards thinking i'd have a c-section so as i'm a first timer think i need to do a bit more research so if i do go natural i've got a few coping strategies!!! 

Good luck you never know they might turn for you aswell x


----------



## Brightstarshi

september the 9th for us guesstimated due date :)


----------



## Beemama321

We had our level 2 anatomy scan today at 19+2

The babies are both healthy and active. Both babies are vertical, Baby A is heads up, bottom down (with face right in Baby B's butt!) and Baby B is head down with Baby A's feet kicking their face!

They measure perfect! My placenta previa is GONE!!!! :happydance:

:oneofeach::blue::pink:

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pixie23

What a relief that your pp is gone!

Congrats on your boy & girl combo!


----------



## jackie2012

lol congrats drsquid i can't believe i missed this i was starting to wonder how you were doing didn't see a this is it thread for you. Sounds like it was a long but good delivery.:thumbup:


----------



## Brightstarshi

thats such great news!!!I love the little hats there .so glad the placenta previa has gone,fantastic .:)


----------



## wannabeprego

Beemama321 said:


> We had our level 2 anatomy scan today at 19+2
> 
> The babies are both healthy and active. Both babies are vertical, Baby A is heads up, bottom down (with face right in Baby B's butt!) and Baby B is head down with Baby A's feet kicking their face!
> 
> They measure perfect! My placenta previa is GONE!!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 581113
> :oneofeach::blue::pink:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats on being team blue and team pink hun!!!:flower: Those hats are adorable!!! :winkwink: That is great news that your previa has gone away!!:hugs:

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e135/shell12367/congratulations.gif


----------



## drsquid

jackie- thanks... never got around to it.. been way too busy.

pics were at 1 week.. keep forgetting to take weekly pics (well i take pics constantly but i mean one with a sign saying how many weeks)
 



Attached Files:







599100_10151507438415837_790491362_n.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## dashka

Dr. S - your twins are beautiful!!!! congrats again!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

They are adorable!


----------



## luna_19

Hi can I join? My twins are due Nov 10 :)


----------



## Babyduo

luna_19 said:


> Hi can I join? My twins are due Nov 10 :)

I will add you! Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## wannabeprego

drsquid said:


> jackie- thanks... never got around to it.. been way too busy.
> 
> pics were at 1 week.. keep forgetting to take weekly pics (well i take pics constantly but i mean one with a sign saying how many weeks)

Your twins are beautiful hun!!! :flower:That is a gorgeous picture and I just love it!! If you took it yourself it looks like a professional photographer did it, and it looks great!!:thumbup:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Due 4th September 
Team yellow all the way x


----------



## Brightstarshi

ooh we are due close,I am due 9th with three :)


----------



## sugarplumbum

Hiya, 

Could I be added please :flower:, due 31st October, fraternal twins. Not sure if we are finding out the sexes yet :) xx


----------



## luna_19

hey sugarplum we're really close :)


----------



## sugarplumbum

luna_19 said:


> hey sugarplum we're really close :)

Hi! My due date was 3rd November, but had scan on Friday and been put forward 3 days :) I'm sure it will change again at next scan, but it's a good time of year, I love Autumn! x


----------



## pixie23

exciting to see so many new moms of multiples! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Babyduo

Ok I think I have everyone updated. If someone was missed let me know!


----------



## Brightstarshi

yey so exciting :)


----------



## ttc1soon

My babies were born today at 34w6d via c-section due to size discordance (and a mix of a dozen other things).


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!
What was the difference in their size? I'm having the same issue with my baby girl being smaller. 2 weeks ago the percentage of difference was 16%. I go in a week to where she is with her growth.


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats ttc!! I hope you are all doing well. Try to get as much rest as possible.


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies
Just to let you know my twins Ana Catherine and Ewan Adam were born on Fri 22nd March by c-section dead on 37wks, we're back home and they are beautiful although everyone adjusting to each other is challenging, hope it gets easier asap!

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations ttc and pinkfee!!

Enjoy your lovely little ones x


----------



## Babyduo

Congratulations pinkfee. I was wondering if you had them yet!


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

pinkfee said:


> Hi ladies
> Just to let you know my twins Ana Catherine and Ewan Adam were born on Fri 22nd March by c-section dead on 37wks, we're back home and they are beautiful although everyone adjusting to each other is challenging, hope it gets easier asap!
> 
> xx

Yay! I was wondering about you. Hope things get easier soon. Congrats.


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats to both new mommies!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

pinkfee said:


> Hi ladies
> Just to let you know my twins Ana Catherine and Ewan Adam were born on Fri 22nd March by c-section dead on 37wks, we're back home and they are beautiful although everyone adjusting to each other is challenging, hope it gets easier asap!
> 
> xx

Congrats!


----------



## Victory78

congratulations on the latest arrivals


----------



## Juliet11

Yay big congrats to the new mommies!!!!! Great news :)


----------



## zowiey

Hi ladies :wave:

I had my 8 week scan yesterday and saw 2 beautiful prawny bubbas! Both heartbeats flickering away :cloud9:

My official due date is 5th Nov, but I guess it will be more like October time :happydance: 

I'm super excited & terrified in equal measures! We had been ttc for 4 1/2yrs, and this was our 2nd & final attempt at ivf!
Can't wait to get to know everyone :)


----------



## DoreenM

Hello I am new to the forums  I'm 20 weeks pregnant with fraternal twin Boys! I'm a little bit older and had IVF to make this miracle happen - my fiance and I are very happy and cannot wait to meet our little boys! My official due date is August 14th but I was already told that they will take them at around Wk 36/37 - I have to have a c-section due to a bicornuate uterus and a fibroid.

I've attached a 3D scan from 16 weeks 
 



Attached Files:







BABY`S JESSEN_0010.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lola_1986

Hi there,
My twins are due October 13th and we are not finding out the gender as we'd like to have a surprise at the end and we really don't mind what we have 
Thanks x


----------



## greeneyes0279

zowiey said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I had my 8 week scan yesterday and saw 2 beautiful prawny bubbas! Both heartbeats flickering away :cloud9:
> 
> My official due date is 5th Nov, but I guess it will be more like October time :happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited & terrified in equal measures! We had been ttc for 4 1/2yrs, and this was our 2nd & final attempt at ivf!
> Can't wait to get to know everyone :)

Congrats!


----------



## greeneyes0279

DoreenM said:


> Hello I am new to the forums  I'm 20 weeks pregnant with fraternal twin Boys! I'm a little bit older and had IVF to make this miracle happen - my fiance and I are very happy and cannot wait to meet our little boys! My official due date is August 14th but I was already told that they will take them at around Wk 36/37 - I have to have a c-section due to a bicornuate uterus and a fibroid.
> 
> I've attached a 3D scan from 16 weeks

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Lola_1986 said:


> Hi there,
> My twins are due October 13th and we are not finding out the gender as we'd like to have a surprise at the end and we really don't mind what we have
> Thanks x

Congrats!


----------



## Babyduo

Welcome to the forum ladies and congratulations on the twins! I will add you all.


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations to all of the ladies that have given birth to beautiful twins!!! :flower:

A warm welcome to all of the new twin mommies. :winkwink:

I found out my babies genders yesterday and I am having one boy and one girl so please update the front page for me!!! Thanks a bunch!!! :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats on being team blue and pink!!!!


----------



## ttc1soon

greeneyes0279 said:


> Congrats!
> What was the difference in their size? I'm having the same issue with my baby girl being smaller. 2 weeks ago the percentage of difference was 16%. I go in a week to where she is with her growth.

She was 5lbs 8oz and he was 4lbs 1oz so a good size difference. They thought he was 4oz bigger when he was first born but the weighed him with his c-pap on and they didn't think about that. They were both bigger than the ultrasound showed though which was great but the size difference was a big difference.


----------



## drsquid

Yay team purple


----------



## marymoomin

Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.


----------



## Jenn76

marymoomin said:


> Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.

Congrats on the arrival of your twins!! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Babyduo

marymoomin said:


> Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.

You were team yellow weren't you? Congratulations on the girls!


----------



## greeneyes0279

marymoomin said:


> Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.

Congrats!


----------



## wannabeprego

marymoomin said:


> Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.

Congratulations on the birth of your twin girls!! :flower:

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o745/xforeveryoungg/congratulations.png


----------



## pinkfee

marymoomin said:


> Hi I had my twin girls on the 18 March. Emily was 5lbs 13 and Ashley was 14lbs 14. Will go a birth story later- was emergency c section at 35+2, delivery was relatively straightforward although the aftercare was less so.

Congratulations

Also congrats Wannabe on team pink/team blue! lovely news x


----------



## Jenn76

My twins have arrived, April 4th, 2:18pm and 2:20pm via c-section. Emma 6lbs 6oz and Christopher 6lbs 11oz at 38 weeks 1 day. Both are healthy babies no need for any assistance.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## pixie23

congratulations!


----------



## marymoomin

Lovely news! Congrats! Great weights. Xxx


----------



## Brightstarshi

wonderful news,I bet they are gorgeous .hug them both lots from me xx


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations that's great news that they didn't need any assistance x


----------



## ttc1soon

My twins arrived at 34w 6d via c-section on March 25th. Hailey was 5lb 8oz and Nicholas was 4lb 1oz (technically 4lb 5oz but that was with the bubbles c-pap on).


----------



## Beemama321

ttc1soon said:


> My twins arrived at 34w 6d via c-section on March 25th. Hailey was 5lb 8oz and Nicholas was 4lb 1oz (technically 4lb 5oz but that was with the bubbles c-pap on).

Congratulations! :flower::flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats mary, Jenn and ttc!!


----------



## pixie23

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkfee

ttc1soon said:


> My twins arrived at 34w 6d via c-section on March 25th. Hailey was 5lb 8oz and Nicholas was 4lb 1oz (technically 4lb 5oz but that was with the bubbles c-pap on).

Congrats TTC1


----------



## Victory78

congratulations to the latest arrivals!


----------



## HappiestMom

due with di/di twin boys August 20th...


----------



## Babyduo

MrsJerome said:


> due with di/di twin boys August 20th...

How is your daughter doing now?


----------



## IxxxAMYxxxI

Due 16th August with a little boy, Riley :) Half way there :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Babyduo said:


> MrsJerome said:
> 
> 
> due with di/di twin boys August 20th...
> 
> How is your daughter doing now?Click to expand...

she is ok...still in hospital...bout 10 more days until shes done with her antibiotics and then we will schedule her surgeries to replace her shunt or shunts whichever they decide...so we are just hanging out and being bored ....get to hold her now for about 30 mins or so at a time just once a day though..she has soo many wires and tubes and stuff its hard to get situated but its worth it to get to snuggle her for even the shortest amount of time... thanks for asking hun! 21 days left..you must be soooooo excited!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.


----------



## pixie23

congrats!


----------



## Beemama321

greeneyes0279 said:


> I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! How exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babyduo

IxxxAMYxxxI said:


> Due 16th August with a little boy, Riley :) Half way there :)

Are you having twins?


----------



## Babyduo

greeneyes0279 said:


> I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.

Congratulations! I was wondering when you would have babies since we are 1 week apart. How are they doing? Why did you have the c section at 35 weeks? How are they doing? So excited for you!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Babyduo said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.
> 
> Congratulations! I was wondering when you would have babies since we are 1 week apart. How are they doing? Why did you have the c section at 35 weeks? How are they doing? So excited for you!Click to expand...

They are doing great. No breathing problems. They are in nicu till they can keep their temp regulated. They are feeding really well. I got to nurse my baby girl last night. My water broke Wednesday afternoon and I had the section cause my boy flipped back to breech. I'm in a lot of pain still but doing great other than that. Thanks!


----------



## Jenn76

greeneyes0279 said:


> I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.

Congrats! Great to hear they are doing well. Rest up!


----------



## Victory78

Congratulations greeneyes x


----------



## Victory78

Hi Babyduo, can you put my due date in which is 25 June. Thanks


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi! I'm new on this thread...my twins are due Sept 12th. We will find out the sex a week from Monday, can't wait!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

greeneyes0279 said:


> I gave birth to my boy/girl twins yesterday April 17th via c-section. i was 35weeks. Baby girl weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19 inches long and baby boy weighed 5lbs 7oz and is 18.5 inches long.

Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!:flower:

https://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/thereason4me/twins.jpg


----------



## Babyduo

Victory78 said:


> Hi Babyduo, can you put my due date in which is 25 June. Thanks

I updated it, thanks for the date!


----------



## Babyduo

Sunny Monkey said:


> Hi! I'm new on this thread...my twins are due Sept 12th. We will find out. he sex a week from Monday, can't wait!!!

Congratulations and welcome to the forum! I added your info let us know when you find out if they boys or girls or one of each!


----------



## Babyduo

I know there are a lot of new twin and triplets coming so thought I would bump up.


----------



## pixie23

Isaiah and Zechariah arrived April 19th! We all came home today and are doing extremely well!


----------



## Babyduo

Hey all now that I have had my twins I need someone to take over this forum. When I did I just copied everything and pasted in a new thread. Maybe someone with a while left will want the distraction.


----------



## Beemama321

pixie23 said:


> Isaiah and Zechariah arrived April 19th! We all came home today and are doing extremely well!

Congratulations!!! How exciting!! How many weeks were you? How much did they weigh? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

pixie23 said:


> Isaiah and Zechariah arrived April 19th! We all came home today and are doing extremely well!

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t107/russler65/Congratulations.gif


----------



## pixie23

Thanks! I was 35 + 5 and had just been admitted the delivery ward to be monitored for preeclampsia when my water broke on it's own. I had a quick standard vaginal delivery, I could not have dreamed of a better labor and delivery, less than 7 hours from the start of my water breaking I had delivered both boys. Isaiah weighed 4lbs 7oz and Zechariah weighed 5lbs 4oz.


----------



## Brightstarshi

I can help with this thread if you would like x


----------



## Brightstarshi

There is a new thread for all updates:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...having-remember-update-after-you-deliver.html


----------



## Babyduo

Thanks brightstarshi!


----------



## Lola_1986

Hi. Just an update, I'm now due Sept 22nd not Oct 13th. Doc said he won't let me go beyond Sept 22nd.
Thanks x


----------

